# Evoke SL AL/CF Bonded Rear Triangle?



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

BD's Kestrel Evoke SL looks to have the CF chainstays and seatstays glued into aluminum dropouts based on the photos I've seen. Anyone who has one of these bikes care to confirm/correct my impression?


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Mike Overly said:


> BD's Kestrel Evoke SL looks to have the CF chainstays and seatstays glued into aluminum dropouts based on the photos I've seen. Anyone who has one of these bikes care to confirm/correct my impression?


Pretty much all Carbon bikes have aluminum or maybe Ti dropouts. I suspect there is one, but I can't think of a single frame with carbon fiber dropouts.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Lifelover said:


> Pretty much all Carbon bikes have aluminum or maybe Ti dropouts. I suspect there is one, but I can't think of a single frame with carbon fiber dropouts.


The old Fondriest TF1 Top Carbon had carbon fiber drop outs with a thin aluminum shell covering the area where the skewers met the drop outs. I believe there is one more frame out there that has that- maybe the Javelin Cortina?


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

I should have phrased this question better. The Evoke SL appears to have the chainstays and seatstays glued into aluminum sleeves that taper to rear dropouts. On most other CF frames I've seen the seat and chain stays are solid carbon with aluminum inserts only in the dropout.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Mike Overly said:


> I should have phrased this question better. The Evoke SL appears to have the chainstays and seatstays glued into aluminum sleeves that taper to rear dropouts. On most other CF frames I've seen the seat and chain stays are solid carbon with aluminum inserts only in the dropout.



You would have to post a pic. I could not find the Evoke SL on the website.

Regardless, I suspect whatever it is you are seeing is meaningless in the big picture.


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

Here goes ... thanks ...


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

External vise internal lugs. Not that common but not unheard of. I suspect it was done purely because of the way it looks.


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks. I was under the impression that the dropouts on most CF bikes were contiguously joined to seat/chainstays rather than internally lugged. Looking more closely at some of these bikes I see that's not the case. The BMC Pro Machine, et al. look to be one-piece ... probably the exception.


----------



## tone22 (Jan 5, 2010)

It looks like all kestrel bikes are like that, even on their website


----------

